# Say something nice about the poster above you



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

^ Came up with a good idea for a topic.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Cool avatar.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Edited


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

has a funny avatar


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

^^^ has a positive user name


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I feel hypnotised!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Has a manga avatar.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

has a manga or anime avatar too


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Is sending me apple sauce :mrgreen:


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

^ Has a knack for making for LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

^ Is a wiseman! =)


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

managed to add one more chaotic and tripped out image to his posts in the signature section. good work!

awesome and funny idea for a topic tigersuit


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Spat his big dummy out... there there )Hugs(

Here's a pink one :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

is proficient at using British phrases i've never heard before


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Hasn't lived


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

not really the most "positive" thing i can think of to say, but u did follow it up with a  so i guess that counts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Made me cry to sleep this morning...


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Reminds me I shouldn't take things so seriously :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

A serious guy  :wink:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

^^ makes me laugh my arse off 

I want my arse back


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

I lent it to my homosexual friend? *roll eyes*? he?s liking it a little too much, he kinda intimates me when I ask for it back, because I know you?re missing it? but I?m sorry? it will never be the same ass again


----------



## happyandfirm (Oct 19, 2007)

gives away other peoples arses.

on second thought i dont know if that is a good thing :scratching my head:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Agrees being a arse pimp isn?t a good idea :mrgreen:


----------



## lhianeaivee (Nov 23, 2007)

^ humm well atlest he greet a happy turkey day!!!
hehehe
darren by the next thanksgiving im gonna ask a pgift from you i want the stilleto 2 model from sirius radio... hehehehe i like it because its has a commercial free in all station they have...
im gonna expect for that darren hehehehe... joke!!

--------------------
*!many thanks!*








*lhianeaivEE*


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

^ Is totally random in this reply to me, which is ?ber cool! =D (I like people who show me their true selves, I feel honoured by it to tell the truth).










Wooo tis shiny? )))Hugs it(((. ?Give and one shall receive? so what does Darren get in return? =). You seem to be into gadgets, I already have a 360? I want a new comp please! =D? and I want it wrapped in xmas gift paper you make yourself (Personalised by you).


----------

